# dedicated paranoia



## bagit (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm filling out the test for the dedicated hunter program getting more paranoid with every answer--then I get hit with... and if yu fail tofullfill the requirements your right to hunt in utah in the future may be limited. Someone please make me feel good about that.
Also- If I draw a rifle tag(with a little luck) and get a bow permit-no brainer- I can kill two deer or elk... but with the dedicated hunter program I get one per year.
this will be my second year hunting in Utah last year I drew a deer tag in south east area maybe I was just lucky. 
Any thoughts out there ? Is the dedicated hunter program the way to go? Somehow it seems like one of those gov. programs with too many rules and strings


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I think the requirements they are refering to are the legal ones( no felonys, no DV, no dishonarable discharge.) I'm going into my 3rd year on the second time, so 6th year total in the dedicated hunter program. It is a good program allows you to be very selective in the deer you want to take. I don't believe no matter what you can hunt 2 deer in one year in utah, I maybe wrong but you only get one deer tag a year no matter what hunt you draw out for you cant buy another tag unless it is like elk and you can draw a cow tag and buy a spike or any bull tag. 
I also am not to happy about the new hours requirement, last year trying to get my final 14 hour was rediculess, I'd call on the projects and was told that I had to do these other certian projects but when I would call on them I wouldn't get any response. 
I don't want to leave a sour feeling because I feel it is just the project manager and coordinater I was working with.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You _can_ have two deer tags, just not 2 buck deer tags. The point you were making about having a bow and a rifle tag for elk and deer is moot, since it's not a possibility. The only restriction the DH tag(s) will give you is harvesting 2 deer in 3 years, instead of the possibility of 3.

The part you may have been confused on is if you draw an LE tag, you don't get an extension or get your DH tag for that year, unless you turn the LE tag back in.


----------



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

What they mean by "future hunting oppertunitys in utah" is that they are going to let you work 12 hrs then get a tag, works 12 more for the next tag and then 8 for your last tag if you fill your tags the first two years you will not get a tag for the thrird year but you still ned to get your hrs done or you will not be able to buy anymore tags for anyother hunt untill your dedicated hrs are complete, fair I think.


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

you can have 3 buck tags in 3 years as a DH.
you draw a LE buck tag with one pass DH year left. there you go 3!


----------

